# FS: TiVo Series 3 (OLED) with Lifetime and 1TB



## Larry in TN (Jun 21, 2002)

I have an original Series 3 (TCD648250B) with OLED display, lifetime subscription, and 1TB hard drive for sale. The unit was factory refurbished in September 2010 (date on back sticker is 08-Sep-10) and is still in excellent condition.

The unit is upgraded with a 1TB hard drive and includes the original 250GB drive as a backup.

Items included: TCD648250B Series 3 TiVo w/Lifetime Subscription and 1TB drive, 250GB original drive, TiVo peanut remote, and power cord.

I am in Nashville, TN for pick-up or buyer pays actual shipping charges.

PM with offers.

Thanks...


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

How much?


----------



## Larry in TN (Jun 21, 2002)

cannonz said:


> How much?


You tell me. Make an offer.


----------



## Larry in TN (Jun 21, 2002)

I didn't receive any offers so it is now listed on eBay. Opening bid is $0.01, Buy-it-Now $350.00.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/320939488321?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## Larry in TN (Jun 21, 2002)

Ya gotta love eBay... The three of the first four bidders bid $10.00, $11.01, and $12.01. The $12.01 wasn't enough so he upped the bid to $13.01 before giving up.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

He may have bid more and ebay only raised it enough to beat other bidder.


----------



## MeInDallas (Jul 31, 2011)

It's now up to $158.27. Most people like me dont even bid until the last few seconds of an auction. If its something I really want then I sit right here and wait until the last few seconds and throw a bid out there to get it.


----------



## Larry in TN (Jun 21, 2002)

cannonz said:


> He may have bid more and ebay only raised it enough to beat other bidder.


No, those first three low-bidders have all been out-bid so you can see what their actual bid was. It's only the current high-bidder who's actual bid is concealed.



MeInDallas said:


> Most people like me dont even bid until the last few seconds of an auction. If its something I really want then I sit right here and wait until the last few seconds and throw a bid out there to get it.


Yep... No point in ever bidding with more than a few seconds remaining. Luckily for us sellers, everyone hasn't figured that out yet.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

I have always wondered about those early, days ahead bidders marking territory I guess.


----------



## Larry in TN (Jun 21, 2002)

I'm always surprised when one of my auction ends without any last second snipes but that's how it usually happens.


----------



## MeInDallas (Jul 31, 2011)

The best way to list an auction that I have learned over time is to have your auction end at a really great time. I always try to list mine to where they end either on a Thursday or Friday night, maybe even a Saturday, around 9pm central time. A lot of people get paid the end of the week, and then the hardcore Ebayers are online looking for great deals. If you cant be home at a certain time to list your auction where it ends this way, just use that option to have it start at a certain time, its only 10 cents to do so.


----------



## Larry in TN (Jun 21, 2002)

I time my auctions to end in the evening, after dinner time on the west coast but not too late on the east coast. I hadn't thought to pick the days, though.

Anyone use any good eBay tools? I use Turbo Lister 2 for listing and www.gixen.com for bidding.


----------



## Larry in TN (Jun 21, 2002)

It sold for $347.99 plus shipping so I'm happy.

Seems strange to me that a 1TB Series 3 brings a relatively small premium over the stock 160GB TiVo HD I sold last month for $314. Seems like people are overpaying for the TiVo HD because it's newer.


----------



## uw69 (Jan 25, 2001)

Larry in TN said:


> It sold for $347.99 plus shipping so I'm happy.
> 
> Seems strange to me that a 1TB Series 3 brings a relatively small premium over the stock 160GB TiVo HD I sold last month for $314. Seems like people are overpaying for the TiVo HD because it's newer.


Maybe it's the two cable cards in the S3 vs only 1 in the TiVo HD, but your right people just don't put a premium on drive capacity.


----------



## Larry in TN (Jun 21, 2002)

uw69 said:


> Maybe it's the two cable cards in the S3 vs only 1 in the TiVo HD, but your right people just don't put a premium on drive capacity.


Could be, but do enough of the bidders really know that? Other than that, the Series 3 is the better box with the OLED display and THX. I guess they don't realize how big a difference it is going from 160GB to 1TB.

Well, my goal was more than $300 each and I got that, and a bit more.


----------

